# Enneatypes corresponding to Jungian typology (according to Personality Types)



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

Owfin said:


> I think that the inferior tends to involve more of the things we try to avoid, our fears, and our sensitive points, which is more into enneagram's realm.


That makes perfect sense. Maybe i should think more about my Si while trying to figure out my ENNG. I'm a wee bit stuck right now, i can't make a firm decision. Now i have something new to ponder about while getting there. Thanks


----------

